# Huffy Frankenbike?



## piercer_99 (Jun 25, 2019)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=323761960048


Radio Dial your ride?   one of a kind.


Nice original bike?  um, no.

1650 shipped.


----------



## higgens (Jun 27, 2019)

You don’t like my bike????????


----------



## higgens (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## higgens (Jul 2, 2019)

SOLD!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 2, 2019)

well, here is an original dial your ride.

notice, no skirts or radio bike tank half.




Also, an original Radio Bike, notice, no skirts or dial your ride features.






just saying that there the bike was not original.


----------



## Sonic_scout (Nov 4, 2020)

Did this sell. Its a breath taking frakenbike


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 4, 2020)

Sonic_scout said:


> Did this sell. Its a breath taking frakenbike











						Huffy Frankenbike? | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&toolid=10001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=323761960048   Radio Dial your ride?   one of a kind.   Nice original bike?  um, no.  1650 shipped.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Sonic_scout (Dec 21, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=323761960048
> 
> 
> Radio Dial your ride?   one of a kind.
> ...



Did this sell to someone on the cabe?


----------



## ratrodz (Dec 21, 2020)

Sonic_scout said:


> Did this sell to someone on the cabe?



@higgens


----------

